# Goose fight



## Jeff15 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## slat (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 10, 2022)

Thank you...


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 15, 2022)

Fight, fight, fight!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks jeff.....


----------

